# How many ways do you utilize your GPS / FF



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

How many ways do you utilize the tricks and features of your GPS?





 this is a little old news, but do you use a mapping overlay? Very handy, especially when in a new area!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Link your Minn Kota I-Pilot to your GPS


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Up to the minute weather....


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Lowrance and Simrad "GoFree" allows you to utilize your IPhone or IPad as a remote display!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Pro Shaw Grigsby talks about how he uses a 4-screen layout to find structure to the sides, down as well as on the GPS and sonar screens


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Geez - all that made me feel dumb. I usually can't figure out where north is!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea- I haven't scratched the surface of the features on my Lowrance Gen 2 HDS10.... Don't know if I'll ever be able to utilize all of the features it has to offer. But I'm sure there are a lot of people will come pretty close. And another several years those features will probably have doubled!
I do like the satellite overlay, DownScan imaging, and Structre Scan. Once in awhile I'll use the Structure Scan map overlay to get a perspective on bottom structure on a spot I'm trying to fish and its relation to my position.
In any event, it's a nice machine, and it sure has taken some of the guesswork out of some of our fishing trips.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

where is the video of me cussing like a sailor because I cant hold over my spot just right or when I do the fish are not there?


----------



## Fowl Mood (Mar 15, 2014)

By the time I learn it, it will be outdated and no longer available


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not to sure if my Garmin 546s can do map overlaying...I'll find out. I saw something about weather on the GPS.
I'll update on what I find out.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Speaking of Lowrance.... how about that Gen III?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Badonsky, I tried to do the overlay on my garmin I know it can be done, but it's to much. I don't fish inshore enough to do this application.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Badonsky, I tried to do the overlay on my garmin I know it can be done, but it's to much. I don't fish inshore enough to do this application.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


Were you trying to do a Structure Scan overlay or satellite overlay?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Badonsky, I tried to do the overlay on my garmin I know it can be done, but it's to much. I don't fish inshore enough to do this application.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


Which Lowrance unit do you have? Nice thing is you have a few options from the menu- satellite, radar, structure scan....


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I have the Gramin 546s. Satellite the land /Shore. I have an I pad the work would be done on then would transfer to card then upload to gramin. I'm not to sure on the cord to transfer that info on.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> I have the Gramin 546s. Satellite the land /Shore. I have an I pad the work would be done on then would transfer to card then upload to gramin. I'm not to sure on the cord to transfer that info on.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


It's been awhile since I had a Garmin. The most I did was add a navigational program and fishing chip. Satellite overlay was pretty good.... It was a lesser Navionics product. I upgraded when I got my Lowrance. I'm not versed in working on the IPad and transferring the info to my GPS. Maybe someone else can help-
I didn't start doing a lot of extra stuff on my electronics until I got the Lowrance... And I got the mobile power cord so I could take it in the house to do extra programming and adjust preferences. I want to add the Sirius Weather (which also has an overlay) so I can watch and track those pesky summer pop-up thunderstorms.... especially when we are traveling offshore.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok...I to bring my GPS inside and set it up on the coffee table and input GPS #s and do other things to it. It beats sitting in the boat on a hot or cold day....Im slowly learning the inshore fishing, I'm mainly OffShore. That Garmin 546s can do so much stuff like most of the GPS's these days.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Just to revive this thread, and bring up a good safety feature your GPS and Marine Radio may have you don't utilize.... DSC distress calling. Just about all of the newer marine radios have a "Distress" DSC transmitting button, but many may not utilize it. This fairly simple call feature isn't all that hard to set up, and may save your life. We had it with our Icom radio, and are now replacing it with a newer Lowrance Link 5. Connected to our Lowrance Gen2 HDS10, if in trouble while out, I can hit the distress button on the radio, and it will use the coordinates from the GPS to identify our location.
To find out more, check your electronics manuals, or contact your local marine electronics dealer.


----------

